# Goldsboro MD Haunt



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

still working on gettin night shots...only have a cell camrea this yr and it sucks! We did a walk through yard haunt and turnned my back porch into 4 rooms..witch kitchen, childs haunted room, butcher shop & haunted livingroom

not sure if i can post these from my facebook but I am going to try....still uploading pictures also...i have about 200 on my phone still that I am trying to get into my halloween album

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2076923&id=1473396535&saved

i think you have to have a facebook to see them...but I am also working on getting these to another site other then fb


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

kicking legs








butcher shop pic #1








pic#2








pic #3 this prop had pumping blood coming from the neck








pic #4


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

haunted kids room









haunted livingroom








witch kitchen


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great you got so many pics! Here and FB. good stuff


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The legs coming out from under the lawnmower made me smile


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything looks good, love the witch's kitchen


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I enjoyed the look of the scene in the living room or is that a parlor?! Nice job.


----------

